# time sert 4490



## backhoelover (Nov 16, 2019)

just got this for shop had a 461 come with a blown out spark plug. i have the 10mm kits too and love it. that sav a thread insert dont seem as good and they used to be 


https://www.amazon.com/M14x1-25-thr...ords=time+sert+m14x1.25&qid=1573943305&sr=8-7


----------

